# DVDs markieren



## Lobos12 (5. Juni 2018)

Hi, ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit meine DVDs zu markieren, ich verleihe auch oft welche. Will einfach das man weiß, wem sie gehören. Sticker reinkleben finde ich nicht so doll, da man die so mühsam wieder abpiddeln muss, wenn man sie nicht mehr haben will!


----------



## Haiden23 (5. Juni 2018)

Oha ja das Problem hatte ich auch mal ne ganze Zeit! Da muss ich aber auch ganz ehrlich sagen ist die Zuverlässigkeit der Menschen einfach schlechter geworden. Früher hatte ich nicht so viele Probleme mit Freunden, die auf einmal die DvDs nicht mehr wieder finden oder nicht von selbst auf einen zukommen und die Sachen zurückgeben. Ganz dreist ist ja dann einfach zu behaupten es wären die eigenen DvDs. Ich hab dann angefangen kleine Adressaufkleber hineinzukleben aber die wurden dann entfernt und dann wurde wieder behauptet es wären die eigenen. Im Moment leihe ich nur noch ganz wenigen Leuten etwas aus. Ich habe mir Adressstempel anfertigen lassen hier. Mit Stempelfarbe die man nicht so ohne weiteres Spurenlos beseitigen kann. Zudem schreibe ich mir auch immer auf, wem ich was ausgeliehen habe! Seit dem läuft es


----------



## GuajoloteReal (5. Juni 2018)

Mir ist ebenfalls passiert, dass etliche Dinge (unabhängig von DVDs usw.), die ausgeborgt worden sind, nicht mehr zurückgekommen sind oder wo ich lange darauf habe pochen müssen. Adresskleber oder generell Sticker bringen da sehr wenig. Aber der Tipp mit den Stempeln ist richtig gut, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht... In meiner Ignoranz habe ich immer geglaubt, dass das auf solchen Oberflächen nicht funktioniert.


----------

